# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  ظهور قناة YAS Sports HD على النايل سات

## mohamed73

ظهرت قناة YAS Sports HD  الرياضية التابعة لمجموعة ابوظبي الرياضية و هي غير مشفرة و تبث على التردد  11467/27500 أفقي على القمر نايل سات

----------

